# 2015 Cruze LT - Reduced Engine Power / Stabilitrak and Traction Control Service



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Someone will eventually answer that for you - just hang on.


----------



## amandalynn (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you Blasirl! 

Was just called by Chevy and they replaced the battery and are expecting that to fix it. Not sure if that is a true fix or them just wanting to get it out of their shop. Ugh!


----------



## FishGuy (Nov 22, 2014)

happened to me last night on the highway. Pulled over and restarted my car. Problem went away but check engine light stayed on. Started the car this morning, everything was fine, check engine lights was gone. Not the first time, this has happened. Thinking about taking it into the dealership.


----------



## FishGuy (Nov 22, 2014)

I just got a new battery a month ago and that reduced power problem happened to me last night on the highway. Makes you want to go Hmmm


----------



## dmagent99 (Aug 4, 2018)

*2015 Cruze LT stabile track check engine*

i have a 2015 Cruze LT
I had a similar issue last night.
A few months back, my Cruze started having a misfire issue, and I had noticed it was right after heavy rain, I made sure everything was dry, but in my inspections I decided to go ahead and change out the sparks, this took care of the issue for the most part, I did have to go back and recheck the gaps once, It has driven fine for the past few months, just over 2000 plus miles, just a few days ago I had left it parked outside, we had heavy rain, during driving that same day the issue returned, I rechecked the gap at 28 with these iridium plugs, and the issue still continues, from other posts I have read, since I believe the plugs are all good I am replacing the coil..it is the original, and seems even after I had fixed the issue the first time with the plugs every so often I could feel a very slight hiccup.
Now even after rechecking and cleaning the plugs and springs..on my test run last night I noticed the same issue coming up hill a few misfire type hesitations, the stabile track warning came up with a blinking check engine, as I leveled off the hill the check engine went away, but the stabile track turned to check traction control and stayed in the screen. then getting back to my garage I shut off engine and the warning was gone, I ran a scan fro trouble codes but none had saved. 
I am still waiting for delivery of the new coil, in the mean time I will be checking the negative cable as well.


----------



## mitchd123 (Jul 27, 2015)

*@amandalynn did you ever find out what the problem was?

Same problem tonight. Driving down the highway and then no power and both traction control light and Stabilitrak service came on with the engine light. I pulled over and the engine was running really rough. I was glad it wasn't a transmission problem. I was about 100 miles from home and I was able to get it home, but no power whatsoever going up hills, engine was shaking. I could barely go 60mph with it floored. It seemed like a really bad vacuum leak. I will pull the engine codes tomorrow. I did notice the voltage was extremely low, (dropped to 13.1 volts) and then came back up to 14.5 after about 10 minutes of driving at night. I turned off all electrical except my headlights. My battery is very old, and I plan to check the cables as well. The car also had a burnt smell to it, like burnt rubber and tar. It's a 2014 LTZ with 64k miles. I replaced the valve cover at ~50k, and checked the PVC. I'm hoping the PVC isn't shot. For the past few weeks I'd occasionally get a thump when I accelerated. I couldn't figure out of the transmission/torque convertor were slipping, or if it was a bad engine mount, or something else. It wouldn't do it all the time. When I opened the hood, I did hear a hissing sound which makes me think vacuum leak or bad PVC, etc. *


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mitchd123 said:


> *@amandalynn did you ever find out what the problem was?
> 
> Same problem tonight. Driving down the highway and then no power and both traction control light and Stabilitrak service came on with the engine light. I pulled over and the engine was running really rough. I was glad it wasn't a transmission problem. I was about 100 miles from home and I was able to get it home, but no power whatsoever going up hills, engine was shaking. I could barely go 60mph with it floored. It seemed like a really bad vacuum leak. I will pull the engine codes tomorrow. I did notice the voltage was extremely low, (dropped to 13.1 volts) and then came back up to 14.5 after about 10 minutes of driving at night. I turned off all electrical except my headlights. My battery is very old, and I plan to check the cables as well. The car also had a burnt smell to it, like burnt rubber and tar. It's a 2014 LTZ with 64k miles. I replaced the valve cover at ~50k, and checked the PVC. I'm hoping the PVC isn't shot. For the past few weeks I'd occasionally get a thump when I accelerated. I couldn't figure out of the transmission/torque convertor were slipping, or if it was a bad engine mount, or something else. It wouldn't do it all the time. When I opened the hood, I did hear a hissing sound which makes me think vacuum leak or bad PVC, etc. *


2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained

GM 1.4L Turbo Intake Manifold PCV Valve Fix Kits


----------



## mitchd123 (Jul 27, 2015)

For others who come across this problem of "*traction control light and Stabilitrak service" *lights on and loss of engine power, my problem turned out to be a bad coil pack. It was getting dark and I removed the engine cover with the motor running. Being slightly dark, I could see the coil pack arcing on the head. I replaced the coil pack, and the car runs great. The traction control light and Stabilitrak service have gone out. GM should be ashamed of turning these lights on. Horrible diagnostic and nothing to do with traction control or Stabilitrak service.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

mitchd123 said:


> The traction control light and Stabilitrak service have gone out. GM should be ashamed of turning these lights on. Horrible diagnostic and nothing to do with traction control or Stabilitrak service.


It's does not indicate a fault in the system, but rather that they've been turned off. It's a warning that your car won't be able to help bail you out if you start slipping and sliding.


----------



## ogdlow (9 mo ago)

mitchd123 said:


> For others who come across this problem of "*traction control light and Stabilitrak service" *lights on and loss of engine power, my problem turned out to be a bad coil pack. It was getting dark and I removed the engine cover with the motor running. Being slightly dark, I could see the coil pack arcing on the head. I replaced the coil pack, and the car runs great. The traction control light and Stabilitrak service have gone out. GM should be ashamed of turning these lights on. Horrible diagnostic and nothing to do with traction control or Stabilitrak service.


Taking my cruze in to the shop tomorrow with the same exact problem.


----------



## ShawnaRulez (3 mo ago)

The struggle is stupid real. Replaced spark plugs, problem solved for a week then back. Replaced coil pack, same results. Replaced canister purge valve, same results. Replaced valve cover, same results. Replaced MAF sensor, same results. Code finally only read misfire cylinder 4. Replaced cylinder 4 injector. Same results. Replacing the remaining injectors tomorrow. If that doesn't solve the problem permanently I have no idea what to do next...


----------

